# How to cook tilefish



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Going to get some today at jp. Never had it or cooked it. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought this was a Math Geek video


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

We used to get trigger from JP when I'd take dad over to the VA. The printed label always came up as tilefish. I'm pretty damn sure it was trigger, but who really knows?
I always blackened it outside with a large cast iron skillet and propane. I think our favorite blacken seasoning sold at JP was Bayou Classics?


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

We've used this recipe for both wahoo and tile...it's delicious- Crab- and Potato-Crusted Wahoo with Creamed Spinach and Bacon


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

you can cook tile anyway you prefer to cook fish. the only thing to remember is that it has a very mild fish flavor, not strong like mackerel or snapper.
use very little seasonings with the salt and pepper. it's really good baked with lemon-pepper seasoning. 
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. No tile fish . Got trigger fish.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

specktackler57 said:


> Thanks guys. No tile fish . Got trigger fish.


Thats my favorite fish to eat...I've never eaten Tilefish either we used to catch big ones "slammer"
longlining....Fry it Grill it,blacken it....you can't go wrong with Trigger.....


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Turned out great


----------

